# brachial plexus origin stun



## Tgace (Oct 26, 2005)

Im sure many people have seen this VIDEO. Its the brachial plexus origin stun. Anybody taught this technique in their style? Anybody used it? Comments on its effectiveness?


----------



## twayman (Oct 26, 2005)

This one has been hashed out on e-budo.

http://www.e-budo.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30662&highlight=video


----------



## Kenpodoc (Oct 26, 2005)

It helps when the opponent is drunk.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Jeff


----------



## Tgace (Oct 26, 2005)

Perhaps theres a physiological reason for the 1-2 angles in Modern Arnis?



From (FM 21-150) Combatives



> *Brachial plexus origin*. This nerve motor center is on the side of the neck. It is probably the most reliable place to strike someone to stun them. Any part of the hand or arm may be applied--the palm heel, back of the hand, knife hand, ridge hand, hammer fist, thumb tip, or the forearm. A proper strike to the brachial plexus origin causes--
> 
> -Intense pain.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Oct 26, 2005)

I had a buddy who was a kenpo purple belt, with a lot of natural talent. He decided almost any situation could be dealt with via a push-drag lead hand inward/downward chop to the brachial plexus off of a good wind-up. No magic TCM physiology; just bust the guy there really hard, really fast. It worked for him, which made it hard to argue. He dropped many a guy with this.

If it works...

Dave


----------



## Tgace (Oct 26, 2005)

Ive heard that hammerfists and elbows can work well too.


----------



## bignick (Oct 26, 2005)

My judo and jujutsu instructor said that in 20 some years of law enforcement,he said there was only one situation where the person he was trying to "persuade" was not knocked out by this type of blow. 

In a serious situation, pretty much the entire neck is a good target, along the sides you have th jugular and cartoid, vagus and phrenic nerve. The vagus controls the heart beat and lung constriction, the phrenic controls the diaphragm...trauma is going to seriously mess  a person up.  In addition, you have the baroreceptors that monitor blood pressure, I believe this is where the knockout comes from.  When the baroreceptors are struck they cause a drop in blood pressure to the brain, which results in unconciousness.  My friend was kicked in the neck, not even hard, while sparring, and knocked out.  In the personal defense class my judo instructor teaches at the university, he was talking about this and a girl sitting in a desk started to poke herself in the neck to see if she could find it....knocked herself out cold...unbelievable.  Another time, in taekwondo, a student caught a knifehand to the side of the neck...sleepy time.  Yeah, it works.

Of course if you strike to the front or back of the neck you begin to talk about possible lethal effects.

JUDO CHOP!


----------



## KenpoTex (Oct 30, 2005)

It's a great strike. I train it a lot and I've gotten tagged a little too hard a couple of times by a partner and saw a few stars so I can definately see how a full-power strike would be very effective.

quick story: A good friend of mine was going through PPCT while in police academy. When they were teaching the brachial stun they worked with a partner so they could feel it. They were only supposed to go about 20%, however my friends partner went a little too hard. In his words: "I saw him swing, and then I woke up against the wall 5 feet away with the instructor slapping my face to wake me up."


----------



## 7starmantis (Oct 30, 2005)

Yes, we use it quite a bit. We appraoch it from several types of strikes, ridgehand, hammerfist, knuckle punch, regular punch, forearm, elbow, even knee (although the lethal affets of this might be hard to ignore). It works, very well. But its just like anything else: Dont expect or rely on it to work. I've seen it drop people in one strike, and I've seen people laugh it off. More than likely it wasn't done correctly, but you can never, NEVER rely on one thing to end a fight.

7sm


----------



## Blindside (Oct 30, 2005)

My 8-year old cousin knocked out another kid with this.  No training whatsoever, he just "karate chopped" the other guy like he saw in the movies.  KO, scared the heck out of him too, and got him suspended from school.

I'm trying to think of an art that doesn't teach this, and I'm coming up blank.

Lamont


----------



## Blindside (Nov 4, 2005)

Wow speak of the devil, I did this to a fellow student sparring the other night.  Hit him with a medium power roundhouse kick to the side of the neck and he dropped, he says he doesn't remember falling or catching himself.  Took him about 20 seconds on the ground to compose himself, and when he stood back up he was pretty wobbly for another 10 seconds or so, then he was good to go.

Lamont


----------



## madfrank (Nov 9, 2005)

Hi 

The Brachial Plexus as the name suggests is at the root of the Brachial plexus which travels fron the conjunction of the neck and shoulder near the front corner to the arm.

It's TCM name is LI17.

It is not the ST9 point which is the Carotid sinus point the above mentioned Baroreceptor.

They are both KO points with little power but on different areas of the neck.

Hit what is presented.

TC

MF


----------

